# Nevsun Resources Ltd



## Betzy (Feb 7, 2011)

This one just caught my eye, dropped 30% today, anyone know it and have long term knowledge of its status?


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

this is a not-uncommon circumstance with a small mining company that possesses one resource in one overseas country. It's a mine in Eritrea in the horn of africa.

apparently nevsun issued guidance this am saying that 2012 gold production will be half what they had previously anticipated. 

here is their website. This morning's news release seems overly upbeat. There's also a link to a recorded analysts' teleconference held this morning.

if you have any interest in this situation, you'd have to listen to the full teleconference. Get past the executives' statements at the beginning & listen to the analysts' questions which will come later. They will be asking about the gold shortfall.

http://www.nevsun.com/

i don't follow this company. All i know is that the mine is located in a region fraught with geopolitics & terrorism. The company itself is thought to be decent, not a scam.

depending on how solid new projections & guidelines for this mine's orebodies may be, some interesting opportunities could develop.


----------



## leoc2 (Dec 28, 2010)

Read somewhere they have given guidance for a 10% reduction in gold output.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

reports will be conflicting - their own PR said the 2012 guidance calls for a 50% reduction.

then something about remaining ore estimates - copper & silver - are still intact. Some talk of "phantom" estimates in the planned gold at Bisha mine.

it's a case where homework has to be fast & heavy. Interested party has to read everything for himself, listen carefully to teleconference, consult only reputable analysts who have actually visited the mine. It's a couple of hours work.


----------



## Betzy (Feb 7, 2011)

humble_pie said:


> reports will be conflicting - their own PR said the 2012 guidance calls for a 50% reduction.
> 
> then something about remaining ore estimates - copper & silver - are still intact. Some talk of "phantom" estimates in the planned gold at Bisha mine.
> 
> it's a case where homework has to be fast & heavy. Interested party has to read everything for himself, listen carefully to teleconference, consult only reputable analysts who have actually visited the mine. It's a couple of hours work.


Thanks Humble,
I agree, been busy but I will take a closer look and make an Informed decision.


----------

